# Thistle HIll



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone heard of them or gotten a dog off of petfinder.com? This is the puppy I am looking at.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12182485

Thanks!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to SM! I don't know anything about Thistle HIll, but I found my Annie on Petfinder from a rescue group and couldn't be happier! When I saw her little face I just knew she was destined to be mine. Good luck and keep us updated on Blizzard.

Oops! Forgot to say he sure is cute! 

Linda


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a looker. Looks like that name suits him. He's got that "I'm the boss" confident stance. Good Luck, I hope you get him.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got my KCee from a rescue group on Petfinder and couldn't be happier. As long as they are a legitimate rescue group I'd say go for it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too got my precious Naddie from a rescue and one of the BEST moves I've made.

The ONE thing that concerns me ( well maybe a connecting 2!) I get 'suspicious' when I see MO ( as well as other notorious puppymill areas) so always look for the non-profit, charitable 501©(3) organization information that most legit rescues give and though I only looked quickly, I don't see that from Thistle Hill.
Maybe others have some insight on this as to if this might be 'suspicious' or not. Maybe not ALL rescues have the "501" but all that I have known do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 22 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655665


> I too got my precious Naddie from a rescue and one of the BEST moves I've made.
> 
> The ONE thing that concerns me ( well maybe a connecting 2!) I get 'suspicious' when I see MO ( as well as other notorious puppymill areas) so always look for the non-profit, charitable 501©(3) organization information that most legit rescues give and though I only looked quickly, I don't see that from Thistle Hill.
> Maybe others have some insight on this as to if this might be 'suspicious' or not. Maybe not ALL rescues have the "501" but all that I have known do.[/B]


I agree. Unfortunately, some so-called rescues on Petfinder are just fronts to sell puppymill puppies. This listing states upfront this is a puppy mill pup. 

Another thing to be aware of is that a puppy mill puppy can come with all sorts of genetic health issues, socialization issues and housebreaking problems. Puppy mill puppies do not get enough human contact and handling in those critical early weeks. Being born in small cages to moms who have never had the luxury of having a separate place to potty teaches puppies early on that it is acceptable to potty in the same place you sleep and eat. Crate training is often unsuccessful with puppy mill puppies.

If the price/adoption fee is what is appealing to you, puppy mill puppies can rack up huge vet bills over their lifetime from genetic health problems. Puppies from reputable breeders are usually a much better investment in the long run.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tinker came from a Humane Society advertising on Petfinder. He came directly from a puppy mill as an adult (the mill had been raided and shut down). I was told he was the "quiet" one of the group - but as it turned out, he was just waiting for me to rescue him and hold him close. Tink came with many issues, some he has overcome, but many will probably never change. 

Even so, I wouldn't trade my little silly guy for all the tea in China. 

If you're interested, put an application in - if you're accepted, I'm sure you'll be able to talk with someone and find out more about him. Hopefully, the group that has him will try to place him in the home that's right for him. 

He sure is a cutie pie.


----------

